# Problem z modulami..

## jgr

Aloha :) Eh, w sumie od pewnego czasu mam maly problem z modulami, dodam ze obecnie kernel 2.6.3, ale na kernelu 2.6.1, 2.6.1 + patch love, i 2.6.2 to samo sie dzieje , np. system sobie spokojnie startuje, do czasu kiedy sie nie zaloguje sie zaden user zero bledow w logach, po pierwszym zalogowaniu sie obojetnie jakiego usera, w logach dostaje cos takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 18 12:22:25 wariat modprobe: FATAL: Module sd_mod not found.                                   
> 
> Feb 18 12:22:25 wariat modprobe: FATAL: Module sr_mod not found.                                    
> ...

 

Problemem tego chyba jest, ze /etc/init.d/modules

```

ebegin "Calculating module dependencies"                                                                        

/sbin/modules-update &>/dev/null                                                                                   

eend $? "Failed to calculate dependencies" 

```

po kazdym wykonaniu modules-update, pojawiaja sie mniej wiecej takie wpisy w /etc/modules.devfs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> install /dev/sd /sbin/modprobe scsi_hostadapter; /sbin/modprobe sd_mod; /bin/true
> 
> install /dev/sg /sbin/modprobe scsi_hostadapter; /sbin/modprobe sg; /bin/true
> ...

 

Teraz pytanie jak moge rozwiazac ten problem, nie haszujac linii /etc/init.d/modules i /etc/modules.devfs :) 

Pozdro

jgr

----------

## no4b

Ogolenie jest to chyba nie mozliwe, bo module-init-tools jest zrypane.

----------

## muchar

Może to głupie pytanie, ale czy podczas kompilacji/instalacji jadra, robisz make modules_install?

----------

## jgr

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Może to głupie pytanie, ale czy podczas kompilacji/instalacji jadra, robisz make modules_install?

 

Bueheh, to glupie pytanie, ale Ci odpowiem, tak podczas kompilacji jadra robie make modules_install.

----------

## no4b

Przed chwila zaktualizowalem module-init-tolls do wersji 3.0_pre10 i jest juz ok.

----------

## jgr

Zrobilem to samo :) śmiga wszystko teraz bez żadnych errorów :)) Thx :)

Pozdro jgr ;)

----------

